# Glidacycle Locomotive? Lol



## Junkhunter (Sep 5, 2015)

I had planned to go get this even though it was a 3.25 hour ride. Something came up and I wasn't able to go. The guy selling it's a decent guy, but he's already had a couple of supposed buyers back out. He doest really know what he has. Have to help my son get his car fixed first. Fam before bikes I guess. He'll go down to $800. I told him I would pass it on. It looks fairly complete. Missing the back rest, and cables for the shifter. Shouldn't be hard to get going though.
http://allentown.craigslist.org/bik/5190258558.html


----------



## mickeyc (Sep 5, 2015)

Horrible pictures!


Mike


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 5, 2015)

I thought a fellow Cabe'r picked this up recently? If not, I'd jump and run for $800! Unless there is something the pics aren't showing.
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?78167-What-is-it


----------



## Euphman06 (Sep 5, 2015)

I guess he didn't buy it? seemed very confident at the time


----------



## walter branche (Sep 5, 2015)

i was going to buy a group of bikes from him , and he never sent any photos of the other bikes available ,   ,I posted ,on the 1st thread the bikes were available , he is selling a few for someone else , so , I stepped away ,   I do not do 3rd party transactions , . 800.00 is a good price , .


how they look restored , search glidacycle


----------



## integrity (Sep 6, 2015)

I am selling the glidacycle. I sent Walter Branche all the pictures he requested. We spoke several times on the phone. He was sending a deposit to reserve the bike. Never received. Then he disappeared. I finally got in contact with him after no responses for over a week. Walter please dont try to smear my reputation by saying i didn't send you what was requested. Honor is dead amongst men. If a true collector with morals would like to contact me about the bike, feel free. Big talker on your forum Walter. Have a lovely day.


----------



## integrity (Sep 6, 2015)

Bottom is $1000


----------



## Euphman06 (Sep 6, 2015)

Welcome to the boards integrity! I'm close by you, about 30 minutes east of Allentown. Don't let anyone scare you off on here! This place is a wealth of knowledge and resources (and occasional drama). Lots of great guys (and gals) on here and of course some incredible bikes.


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 6, 2015)

Damn, i saw this posted on facebook days ago! I thought it was long gone! Thanks for clearing things up, Integrity! The interweb does get murky sometimes! Im not a player but seems a rare bike at a good price! Good luck with the sale!


----------



## integrity (Sep 6, 2015)

I am nowhere close to scared. Just setting the record straight. Thank you for the welcome. Buyer popped up from Minnesota.  I will update asap. Thank you schwinndoggy


----------



## walter branche (Sep 6, 2015)

i was talking about other bikes you had said were available, no reason to show me in a bad way . i was going to do a deal for more than 2 bikes , . you are new at this, so do not make such a big deal out of it , ..  people who know me , know how things work , i never negotiated or tried to run you around , . there are 2 sides to every story . so chill out , and good luck selling ,.   it makes it difficult to sell when you are not the owner , 3rd party transactions etc. ..  again good luck ,   I heard a few others backed off the deal , now it is offered for 800.00, i will not argue or write again about your project bike ,. you are troubled to come on here , and write about honor and being a big talker , ??   good day to you , walter branche


----------



## integrity (Sep 6, 2015)

The only other bike mentioned was the old hickory which was not for sale. Just a matter of conversation. Maybe your memory isn't what it used to be. I have no problem with 3rd party sales. Just deadbeat buyers. The value of things is only consistent with what someone is willing to pay. New at what Walter? The forum? Real scary. Im not the one that's troubled Walter. Karma is a bitch. Wet your pants on that one. Good day sir.


----------

